

Time travel and the single atom – Cosmos Magazine - jnordwick
https://cosmosmagazine.com/physical-sciences/time-travel-and-single-atom

======
philipov
IANAP, but it seems the past is only being modified if being a particle or a
wave is a choice, meaning the two are mutually exclusive states.

I always thought that particles are waves at the same time, not that they
switch depending on measurement. Or rather, they are a deeper concept that
unifies particles and waves, and the way they are expressed at measurement
time depends on whether you plug in a ParticleReader or WaveReader.

"Was it a particle or wave when it passed by the mirror?" That sounds like a
poorly conceived question to me; it is probably better to think of it as
neither.

EDIT: Or, what Joan Vaccaro said...

